# 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Who has the fastest 2.0T of 2008? Let's make this into a competition...
Rules:
-Most post a copy of the slip.
-Any factory 2.0T vehicles allowed.
-Current mod list is not required.
-Aftermarket turbos are allowed.
-Competition tires are allowed.
-Weight reduction is allowed.
-Videos are encouraged.
To submit an entry post the following:
Username - [email protected]
ex: _TheBox - [email protected]_
I will continually update the standings to keep track of who has the fastest time.
Current list that I have seen slips and confirm:
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 1) Tapp - [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/star.gif
2.) t3t41.8tgti - [email protected]
3.) TheBox - [email protected]
4.) [email protected] - [email protected]
5.) APR - 12.84 @ 111.71
6.) twinkers - [email protected]
7.) VF-Engineering/GIAC - [email protected]
8.) Branman - [email protected]
9.) Turb0matic - [email protected]
10.) Stasis Engineering [email protected]
11.) Wicked Black Bunny - [email protected]
12.) redGTI - [email protected]
13.) Lou_Y2mK5 - [email protected]
14.) gtiiiiiiii - [email protected]
15.) UnitedGTI. - [email protected]
16.) ABD Racing - [email protected]
17.) StreetSpeed2000 - [email protected]
18.) WRD - [email protected]
19.) B7Angelo - 13.932 @ 97.33
20.) meanvw - [email protected]
21.) HurdyED30 - [email protected]
22.) TZSGTI - [email protected]
23.) rippie74 - [email protected]
24.) g60_corrado_91 - [email protected]
25.) NEW2B - [email protected] (Passat)

_Modified by Wicked Black Bunny at 9:58 PM 5-18-2008_


_Modified by Wicked Black Bunny at 11:14 PM 7-20-2008_


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

APR Stage 3 FSI 12.84 @ 111.71 
http://goapr.com/VW/products/pics_video_20ts3.html It is the 2nd video from the top. 
USP Motorsports should be even quicker with their APR stage 3 car within the next week or so


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_Who has the fastest 2.0T of 2008? Let's make this into a competition...
Rules:
-Most post a copy of the slip.
-Any factory 2.0T vehicles allowed.
-Current mod list is not required.
-Aftermarket turbos are allowed.
-Competition tires are allowed.
-Weight reduction is allowed.
-Videos are encouraged.
I will continually update the standings to keep track of who has the fastest time.
Current list that I have seen slips and confirm:
1.) TheBox - [email protected]
2.) Branman - [email protected]
3.) Turb0matic - [email protected]
4.) Wicked Black Bunny - [email protected]
5.) redGTI - [email protected]
6.) gtiiiiiiii - [email protected]
7.) StreetSpeed2000 - [email protected]
8.) Lou_Y2mK5 - [email protected]
9.) B7Angelo - 13.932 @ 97.33
10.) TZSGTI - [email protected]

Dude I need DR's & I'll be back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









_Modified by rippie74 at 9:29 PM 4-27-2008_


_Modified by rippie74 at 9:30 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

hahaha ill be at the top of that list very soon hahaha


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_hahaha ill be at the top of that list very soon hahaha 
 right below me


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (t3t41.8tgti)*

we will see wed when i hit Etown with the slicks


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

where is jeff at?


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

not sure he is a forum whore. im surprised that he didn't post his slips yet


----------



## bwzimmerman (Jun 16, 2007)

He will be on early EST


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

first car is not 3071R-gli its APRs car in the links he posted not his. so that needs to be corrected.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_first car is not 3071R-gli its APRs car in the links he posted not his. so that needs to be corrected.

yea i sent him a pm about that earlier too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

weight reductions you say


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (Branman)*

Keeping an eye out for this thread as it is making me sad seeing 110+ mph traps and still running low 13's and high 12's.








Keep pushing guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

hey how about passats? 
i ran a 14.3 with my auto passat.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (NEW2B)*

I ran a 13.3 before my rods shot out and I have the slip at home does that count. Also the video is here 
http://s246.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated.
I'll be back at the track Friday, I still need to get some DRs.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I ran a 13.3 before my rods shot out and I have the slip at home does that count. Also the video is here 
http://s246.photobucket.com/al...1.flv

Blowing the motor trapping 105mph?


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not faking it....








Factory lemmon?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Ow. Sorry to hear. Do you know what happened?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

Looks like there might be some 2007 results on the list, so you may want to include the following from last years Eurotuner GP. All cars were madated to run street Falcon 451 tires and NOS in the intake was prohibited.








QUARTER-MILE COMPETITION FWD 
1. VF-Engineering/GIAC 13.31 @ 117.28mph (RSR +)
2. Stasis Engineering 13.52 @ 110.39mph (Stasis/Mahle K-04 kit)
3. ABD Racing 13.77 @ 110.82mph (VF-Engineering RSR kit, blew clutch on first run)
4. WRD 13.86 @ 105.64mph ( APR K-04 kit )
Eurotuner has the slips but the times can be confirmed here.
http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Not yet, I am trailering it to Chris Tapp in Ottowa for the rebuild w/ie rods







When he tears it down I'm hoping it will be clear. Before the GT30 kit I pounded the living crap on APR st2+ so who knows. But I should be back and running in 2 weeks and back to the track for more testing.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I'm not faking it....








Factory lemmon?

How much boost were you running to achieve that outcome???


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (rippie74)*

on stock k03 i ran a 14.00 @101.5


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74) (prodigymb)*

[email protected] here
http://s102.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
o yeah and rods and pistons are going in next week so you can reserve a spot at the top of that list for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:19 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74) ([email protected])*

We'll see about that


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I ran a 13.3 before my rods shot out and I have the slip at home does that count. Also the video is here 
http://s246.photobucket.com/al...1.flv
 ouch


----------



## StreetSpeed2000 (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (prodigymb)*

I'm out of the 1/4 mile game at this point my friends; focusing on road racing. Just wanted to hit 13s and that is done. Unless of course, some large amount of cash comes my way and I decide I need a VF kit or something. Drag wheels are for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (StreetSpeed2000)*

Weel looks like I can't launch on slicks haha. [email protected] with a 2.3 60 ft on slicks hahah horrible


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_I ran a 13.3 before my rods shot out and I have the slip at home does that count. Also the video is here 
http://s246.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "Nice run man!... "Sorry to hear about the rod's










_Modified by gr8ryde at 4:16 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

*2.) [email protected] - [email protected]*























Yo da man...can't wait to see what a gt35 has to offer


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Weel looks like I can't launch on slicks haha. [email protected] with a 2.3 60 ft on slicks hahah horrible

come on man.....haha


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Branman)*

[email protected]


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated.
My time went down with stage 2 so I'm not very happy.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

what is your boost with stageII? was your 60' the same as your other run?

thanks for th update wicked.



_Modified by NEW2B at 7:42 AM 4-12-2008_


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

oops forgot to do that before, done.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_[email protected]

thats what i call a pocket rocket


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_[email protected]

Thats more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats man awesome times


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_
Thats more like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats man awesome times

thanks wiat till i can cut a better 60 ft


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

what was your best 60?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

congrats JR. 12.5 is amazing !!!!!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Branman)*

1.89 but i was shifting at 6800 for some stupid reason


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*

yay im top 10!! add me to that list!
Unitronic stg 2 
atp 3in dp 
driver gear 2.5in cat back 
neuspeed intake 
forge dv 
eurojet pcv 
neuspeed torque mount insert 
13.7


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

ooo yea and that was with nearly bald tires 
i think there needs to be 2 lists 
individuals cars and shop cars. 
think its a bit more fair that way.
going to go back again next month shooting for 13.5 or less, since then i have coils and brand new sport tires.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

their is only one shop car on the list, and it's actually owned by an apr employee not apr themselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

then why did he ask







i dont know i thought he was asking if the current list should be separated?


----------



## c1rcausa (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

It would be nice if people list if they are dsg or manual?
Going for 13's next weekend.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

<-------- manual


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (Branman)*

oo yea DSG


----------



## zerogt86 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*

Has anyone with a stage 2 tune ran with slicks?


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (zerogt86)*

there was a ug dsg gti (stock+intake) that ran 14.2 @ the show&go today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the owner said he's not on vortex but on golfmkv
also a cw that kept running 14, 14.1 @ 101.9 pretty constantly
and of course TheBox trapped 110 on stock rubber, he can probably chime in

_Modified by Spax MC at 8:36 PM 4-13-2008_


_Modified by Spax MC at 8:37 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (zerogt86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerogt86* »_Has anyone with a stage 2 tune ran with slicks?

I'll be running BFG Drag Radials next week!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_Updated.
My time went down with stage 2 so I'm not very happy.

must of been that spacer


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (Spax MC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spax MC* »_
also a cw that kept running 14, 14.1 @ 101.9 pretty constantly


that's rob32.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he kept breaking loose on 2nd gear


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

Not very happy?








You gained almost 4mph. Find a tenth in the launch and there you are.
I'd be very happy to gain that much trap speed.


----------



## gr8ryde (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (UnitedGTI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UnitedGTI.* »_yay im top 10!! add me to that list!
Unitronic stg 2 
atp 3in dp 
driver gear 2.5in cat back 
neuspeed intake 
forge dv 
eurojet pcv 
neuspeed torque mount insert 
13.7









WOW! Nice run..................


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

Who is redGTI? His profile shows that he owns an 8v mkII and I don't even see a turb0matic on the site. I see a turbomatic though, with an FI vr6


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (gtiiiiiiii)*

APR Stg 2 93 Octane
ATP DP to stock catback
Neuspeed P Flo
Stock DV
Latest OEM PCV
H&R Cupkit
ECS Tuning Dogbone Insert
VF Short Shifter
29psi in my summer tires
Full weight with a 1/4 tank of 93
48 degrees out with a cold track


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_Who is redGTI? His profile shows that he owns an 8v mkII and I don't even see a turb0matic on the site. I see a turbomatic though, with an FI vr6









http://www.cflmkv.com/vb/member.php?u=6
http://www.cflmkv.com/vb/member.php?u=271


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_
http://www.cflmkv.com/vb/member.php?u=6
http://www.cflmkv.com/vb/member.php?u=271

That makes sense then. I was trying to look at their set ups with no success lol


----------



## meanvw (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (gtiiiiiiii)*









14.1 at 97mph
APR stage 1, 93 octane program, no other mods.
Removed spare, and both rear seatbacks.
DSG, launched at 2k rpm, not using launch control.
Best I could do using launch control was a stack of 14.5's... consistant though


----------



## McPot (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (meanvw)*

nice run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
whats up with that evo tho, 85mph in the 1/8th but 117mph by the 1/4?


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Big update.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (McPot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McPot* »_nice run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
whats up with that evo tho, 85mph in the 1/8th but 117mph by the 1/4?
















Wow, I just noticed that too. That's insane!
meanvw, was GLD prepped pretty nicely? Last time I went (timeslip a few posts above yours), the track was 45 degrees or so and I couldn't hook up. I wanted to go yesterday, but had yard work to do instead.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (g60_corrado_91)*

damn no longer top 10







well ill just have to do something about that


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

my time was a 13.667 @ 101.01 not 13.677.
OP, I still cannot believe that you nailed a 13.5 @ stage 1. Just does not seem plausible to me.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Going to the track tomorrow. Hope to get out of the 17th spot and get into the top 10.


----------



## ChicagoGLI (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (meanvw)*

How do you launch DSG at 2000 rpm without launch control? As I have an 06 and can't get it programmed and the car stumbles off the line with that 1 second delay .


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (ChicagoGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoGLI* »_How do you launch DSG at 2000 rpm without launch control? As I have an 06 and can't get it programmed and * the car stumbles off the line with that 1 second delay * 
 
Try Disconnecting the brake light switch that should eliminate the TB from closing because you have both the gas and brake pedal at the same time , just don't do it too long as to overheat the DSG.







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:50 AM 4-23-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

WTF someone bumped me out of 4th place. Not for long


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: (twinkers)*

once i get my windshield im going to the track to give it a whirl.


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Needed to bring this back, I'll update it soon if I missed anything. Post up new times because I know you guys can't stay away from the track.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

Make room at number 1 for me


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_Make room at number 1 for me









Get in line... I've got something cooking in the shop as well


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_
Get in line... I've got something cooking in the shop as well











good I'll just keep mine on simmer and let everyone have a chance for a little while


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

That may be but I bet I'll break something before you








Wanna bet I can break forged rods










_Modified by twinkers at 3:12 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_That may be but I bet I'll break something before you








Wanna bet I can break forged rods










Oh I've broken bad.
And if you break those rods it says two bad things and nothing about your ability.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I know I'm not breaking them.... I'm thinking DSG again.








I think I know what you're refering to but it was my line falling off my wastegate. (User error)


_Modified by twinkers at 3:19 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_
I think I know what you're refering to but it was my line falling off my wastegate. (User error)


I'm not talking about anything in the past.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

9.5 at 149 mph








i did a 14.6 boner stock
haven't ran it since i've done everything else to my car
i have an atp gt28rs kit sitting in my room with fueling, i don't know if i'm going to put it in my car though... whoever wants to buy it, it's for sale








i'm leaning towards a k04.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

Didn't get my 12's yet but I'm on my way...


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Good job twink.


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Twinkers, what tires are you running?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Twinkers, what tires are you running?
 thats what i want too. know cuz you gotta drop ur 60' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Somebody else ran a goodtime today, but i dont want to steal his thunder


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Somebody else ran a goodtime today, but i dont want to steal his thunder









haha yup.. got the wake up phone call








hopefully it keeps going in this directly


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

new personal best for me today
R/T... .737
60'... 1.878
330... 5.345
1/8... 8.167
MPH... 88.75
1000... 10.613
1/4... 12.642
MPH... 110.91
this was on 93 octance i need to get back on a dyno and try to mess with the meth and timing and then maybe i can pick up another mile an hour to two..i would also like to cut down my sixty foot a little more


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

17" BFG Drag Radials 
Nice run JC


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice job guys...great runs both Twinkers and JC!!!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new personal best for me today
R/T... .737
60'... 1.878
330... 5.345
1/8... 8.167
MPH... 88.75
1000... 10.613
1/4... 12.642
MPH... 110.91
this was on 93 octance i need to get back on a dyno and try to mess with the meth and timing and then maybe i can pick up another mile an hour to two..i would also like to cut down my sixty foot a little more

very nice jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twinkers* »_Didn't get my 12's yet but I'm on my way...









Twinkers: What are you launching @ & are you Heating those tires up to get them really hot or just doing a mild burnout? I ran those tires & spun like a mofo. I'm just trying to get an idea of how these tires work. I will continue to practice with these tires, I only ran them one time @ 23 psi. What do you do?? Thanks.


----------



## twinkers (Nov 22, 2007)

I use launch control so 3000rpm. I don't do any burnout and as for pressure Ive tried everything from 30-14psi, with the best luck at 19 psi
Also heres the vid.
http://s246.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


_Modified by twinkers at 7:09 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## MKV_rabbit (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (twinkers)*

Did my first run with car last Saturday. Mods are APR 93 octane... Nothing else. Car is 6 speed manual. Slip did not include my 60 ft time







which kinda sucks, because i know it wasnt the best, as I said my first run ever with this car but I think it wasnt too bad... 
(please ignore staging with rear tires, lights never came on when front tires rolled over the sensors







)
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm...56159


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (MKV_rabbit)*

Some superb times there








I had a go at Santa Pod
Running with 2mm of tread left on conti's
No burnout
Cold and damp
No suspension mods, so lots of wheel hop








DSG
APR stage 1 on an Edition 30 with a Milltek and Carbonio.
Rubbish reaction time and 60ft time








But, having said all that, here's my slip.








By the time I hit the 1/4 mile again I'll have new rubber
Eibach coilies
APR torque arm insert
uprated fuel pump and injectors
Custom remap.
low 13's ahoy!!


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

102mph trap w/ a K04??
That doesn't sound healthy...


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Yeah, I was getting wheel spin and hop followed by the traction control cutting in and killing the speed for the first 40yards or so.
It is in the shop now having everything fitted and a full diagnostic, so here's hoping and fingers crossed that everything is sorted when she's back out of dock!


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Updated. Nice runs guys!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_Updated. Nice runs guys!

Updated??? Did ya forget about me? LOL / _14.208 @ 99.53mph_ (Slip posted)


----------



## Nvr2Fst (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

subscribed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the great times. hoping 13.5 is possible with my setup...


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
Updated??? Did ya forget about me? LOL / _14.208 @ 99.53mph_ (Slip posted)

haha sorry, I got it now.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_
haha sorry, I got it now.









Ha, nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rippie74)*

can't wait to get my built motor tune







another 6-7psi should do wonders for my et and trap speed


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3842842
update please....I'll take the top [email protected]


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, now I have to renumber the entire list! 
Amazing time.


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh and now I'm #10, I'm close to getting knocked off the top 10 now


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 2008 2.0T 1/4 Mile Competition (Wicked Black Bunny)*

time to update this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3844832


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wicked Black Bunny* »_Oh and now I'm #10, oh wait, I'm knocked off the top 10 now









Fixed ti for ya


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (shortydub)*

it took much longer to get 1.8t's when they first came out to start having runs like these..things are looking promising for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it took much longer to get 1.8t's when they first came out to start having runs like these..things are looking promising for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

makes me wanna sell the 1.8t and go 2.0t


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
Fixed ti for ya

















Updated.


----------



## tranceporter (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

Track time tomorrow!!!
New BFG DRs. 
Plus after 2 or 3 runs.....
NITRO METH!!!!!























Should be fun. 
Top 10 here I come!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

yay I am now at the 12 spot. wooohooo.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

new person best times tonight at the track i got 3 passes, all on 93oct in the tank 
run 1
60'...1.835
330...5.299
1/8...8.030
mph...92.49
1000...10.383
1/4...12.342
mph...116.35
run 2
60'...1.948
330...5.516
1/8...8.281
mph...91.65
1000...10.613
1/4...12.563
mph...117.52
run 3
60'...1.939
330...5.465
1/8...8.234
mph...91.48
1000...10.575
1/4...12.537
mph...115.87


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

impressive times... what are somewhere around 370whp with those traps right?


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new person best times tonight at the track i got 3 passes, all on 93oct in the tank 
run 1
60'...1.835
330...5.299
1/8...8.030
mph...92.49
1000...10.383
1/4...12.342
mph...116.35
run 2
60'...1.948
330...5.516
1/8...8.281
mph...91.65
1000...10.613
1/4...12.563
mph...117.52
run 3
60'...1.939
330...5.465
1/8...8.234
mph...91.48
1000...10.575
1/4...12.537
mph...115.87


nice jeff. finally some good traps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_impressive times... what are somewhere around 370whp with those traps right?

not sure last time i was on the dyno i made 355whp corrected but i played with the sps+ tonight


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

The guy that started this thread no longer has his GTI so someone would have to start this again to keep this updated.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_The guy that started this thread no longer has his GTI so someone would have to start this again to keep this updated. 

Thats really funny because just this morning I was like the guy who started this was kind of new to the community wonder who is going to take over if he disappears. 

A moderator can edit the posts and change the stuff around a new thread doesn't need to be created.
Whenever you add a time you can just make your post and then hit report to moderator just say in the little message area that you want it updated or something.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_new person best times tonight at the track i got 3 passes, all on 93oct in the tank 
run 1
60'...1.835
330...5.299
1/8...8.030
mph...92.49
1000...10.383
1/4...12.342
mph...116.35
run 2
60'...1.948
330...5.516
1/8...8.281
mph...91.65
1000...10.613
1/4...12.563
mph...117.52
run 3
60'...1.939
330...5.465
1/8...8.234
mph...91.48
1000...10.575
1/4...12.537
mph...115.87


you do know once you get a high boost race gas file you'll be running 450+whp right


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Guy's just how much fatter is my GLI over them hatch backs? yes I could look it up with all people on here I'm sure someone knows It was over 4000 stock with all the **** I've changed it should be a little lighter


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

my car weigh'd 3279 at e-town with every thing removed out of the trunk and the rear seat backs removed


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my car weigh'd 3279 at e-town with every thing removed out of the trunk and the rear seat backs removed
I hope that is with you in the car!! Usually MKV's (GTI's) are in the mid 2900's with back seats/spare removed


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (3071R-GLI)*

yeah me in the car i weigh 190-200


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_my car weigh'd 3279 at e-town with every thing removed out of the trunk and the rear seat backs removed

Really? My buddy weighted his 6mt 2 door w/ him in it and came in under 2900 lbs.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Arin)*

Thats lighter then my gutted mk4 jetta on bogarts and me in it when I was sub 200lbs... that would be really light for a mk5 gti with a driver.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Really? My buddy weighted his 6mt 2 door w/ him in it and came in under 2900 lbs.









That weight was out of calibration. Unless your buddy's weight is in negative numbers.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thats lighter then my gutted mk4 jetta on bogarts and me in it when I was sub 200lbs... that would be really light for a mk5 gti with a driver.

I weighed in @ 3262.lbs full interior, with me in it & a 1/4 tank of gas @ Englishtown NJ


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_
That weight was out of calibration. Unless your buddy's weight is in negative numbers.









Yeah its gotta be out of calibration. I was pretty shocked when he told me that number.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
Yeah its gotta be out of calibration. I was pretty shocked when he told me that number.

Yeah seriously. Mine weighed in mid 2900's with back seats, spare, and tool stuff removed and 1/4 tank of gas I beleive.


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

It won't move my spot but a while back I ran a 13.6. I'm on the right:

http://i306.photobucket.com/al...58625

_Modified by jamdub at 8:26 PM 7-1-2008_


_Modified by jamdub at 8:27 PM 7-1-2008_


----------

